# Fish tank to water dragon coversion....Show me yours



## Rudolf1980 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Fish tank to water dragon coversions or DIY enclosures....Show me yours*

Hi everyone. I have got 2 eastern water dragons that are 5yrs old and are outgrowing the biggest herp tank I could get hold of. I'm thinking about buying a 6ft fish tank and converting it to a area with water below then climbing platforms etc above. Has any done anything like this before? I was going to DIY another big cabinet but they cant hold water like a fish tank does. Any help info appreciated. Would love pics. Sort of like this [video=youtube;Vfbf_xbMnLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfbf_xbMnLM[/video]


----------



## Tesla (Aug 20, 2013)

Rudolf1980 said:


> Hi everyone. I have got 2 eastern water dragons that are 5yrs old and are outgrowing the biggest herp tank I could get hold of. I'm thinking about buying a 6ft fish tank and converting it to a area with water below then climbing platforms etc above. Has any done anything like this before? I was going to DIY another big cabinet but they cant hold water like a fish tank does. Any help info appreciated. Would love pics. Sort of like this [video=youtube;Vfbf_xbMnLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfbf_xbMnLM[/video]



Even a 6x2x2 will be too small for adult water dragons. Water needs to be highly filtered through both mechanical, biological filtration considering they will crap in the water (sump is best) or will need to be drained and refilled daily.


----------



## Rudolf1980 (Aug 20, 2013)

I know that the are is too small for adults. As they outgrow this tank, they will be moved to a specially designed lizard pit in our backyard. We haven't landscaped our back yard as yet (new home) so was considering this. Ive never had any problems with water set ups since I got them as babies. I was looking at finding out water ideas etc for my water dragons as well as set ups designs etc. Above video was for aesthetics ideas


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 20, 2013)

Might be worth looking at something similar to my design. While my design is ideal for dragons up to 2-3 years old, it can easily be replicated on a larger scale, maybe make it longer.
I built the enclosure, and once fabricated, I measured up and had an aquarium built to fit snugly into the base of the enclosure, with a viewing window at the front.

My enclosure is 5ft high, 3ft wide, 3ft deep. Could easily make it 5ft x 6ft x 3ft, depending on the size of your dragons.


----------



## smileysnake (Aug 20, 2013)

i have an enclosure that im working on atm its 7 foot long x 800mm x 900mm you could put a fish tank in one end of that and build your landscape around it...i think i would go straight outside if i were you they will get to full size pretty quick two adults need too much space to be kept inside....


----------



## Virides (Aug 20, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Might be worth looking at something similar to my design. While my design is ideal for dragons up to 2-3 years old, it can easily be replicated on a larger scale, maybe make it longer.
> I built the enclosure, and once fabricated, I measured up and had an aquarium built to fit snugly into the base of the enclosure, with a viewing window at the front.
> 
> My enclosure is 5ft high, 3ft wide, 3ft deep. Could easily make it 5ft x 6ft x 3ft, depending on the size of your dragons.




I was about to say, hey get some of our grips! But already got them there  They really do "disappear" at a distance...


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah they really do! Which is the reason I got them as clear, let's you focus more on the inside of the enclosure. 




Don't mind the filthy glass


----------



## Rudolf1980 (Aug 20, 2013)

Love those ideas guys! Im currently eyeing off a 6ft tank that I could use as the base then build up. Great enclosures


----------



## Rudolf1980 (Aug 20, 2013)

Once pit is done outside, Id then use the enclosure for snakes


----------

